# need a transducer for lowrance



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

looked every where. talked to lowrance there not of any help; lowrance X 70 A locator , transducer part is HS WS, if you got one please let me know.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

black plug in. have unit and poweer cord and tranducer, it is a big ducer


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nope mines a gray plug, two wire . in the end of the plug. but thanks for helping.


----------



## Islander26 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try Ebay there are all kinds of transducers.


----------

